# Lutonian in Sydney



## stevenolan85

Hi there, 

I'm coming to Sydney for five weeks at the beginning of March for something of a busman's holiday. I work as a journalist for the Luton News and Herald & Post newspapers in Luton, Bedfordshire, and while I'm in Sydney I would like to trace and meet up with some expats from the Luton area and run a feature in the paper about their memories of Luton/Bedfordshire and how their life has changed for the better/worse since they moved to Australia. 
If anyone's originally from Luton, or knows of someone who is, and would like to take part then I'd be really happy to hear from you.

Thanks

Steve Nolan


----------

